# Filstar XP1 XP2 XP3 Quick Disconnect ORing Seal Size



## dizguy (Oct 29, 2003)

This is little FYI for those of you frustrated with the lead times in getting replacement o rings or terrified of disconnecting your filter while you run to size and replace that pesky quick disconnect o ring that makes your filter leak out of the power chord hole.

THE ORING SIZE IS *# 12* or *13/16" OD x 5/8" ID x 3/32"* thickness.
Danco part number 96729

Now breathe a sigh of relief.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Good man. Now if I can ever find this post again after mine starts to leak again. Bookmarked!


----------



## Bulldog321 (Aug 9, 2007)

dizguy said:


> This is little FYI for those of you frustrated with the lead times in getting replacement o rings or terrified of disconnecting your filter while you run to size and replace that pesky quick disconnect o ring that makes your filter leak out of the power chord hole.
> 
> THE ORING SIZE IS *# 12* or *13/16" OD x 5/8" ID x 3/32"* thickness.
> Danco part number 96729
> ...


Great timing on your post. My XP3 started doing that today. Can you find these o-rings in Loewes or Home Deport?

Thannks


----------



## Spork (Apr 27, 2009)

If you can't find them there I am sure that a good ACE will have them. 

As for finding it hard to find posts again, create an excel sheet or a word doc and save the good bits to it. This has been added to mine.


----------



## dizguy (Oct 29, 2003)

I believe that the oring numbers are somewhat universal. You need #12 (13/16" OD x 5/8" ID x 3/32" thickness). It was the same #12 for Ace and Home Depot. Ace was out of stock but they carry it. I got mine at Home Depot. The Danco line is the one they carry at my Home Depot and their (Danco's) part number is 96729. They may vary regionally.

As for finding the post again, I tried to put any relevant search criteria in the title to make it easier to find this post with a title only search.


----------



## Bulldog321 (Aug 9, 2007)

I found them at Lowes. 
Also, did anyone buy the silicone grease. I bought the little gray box of silicone grease made by Danco. If I remember correctly, when the XP3 was new, there was grease on the o-ring seals. I decided to use some when I replaced the seals.


----------



## ganjero (Aug 4, 2005)

so when the filstar leaks through the power cord is because of these o rings?


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

I hope so. I set up my aquarium last night after being torn down for 9 months after a move, and within about 2 hours....my xp2 was leaking out the power cord hole :frown:. I'm going to try it anyways.


----------



## Accident (Dec 12, 2005)

ganjero said:


> so when the filstar leaks through the power cord is because of these o rings?


Yes. The water collect in the housing and then overflows out of that hole.


----------



## VAJeeping (May 14, 2019)

Thanks for the part number. Just got a set at Home depot of o-rings. Curious if anyone has a timing for when they change them to avoid leaks. Maybe ever 10 disconnects or such?


----------

